# ISO sauce to serve with duck breast



## brred (Jul 22, 2011)

Hello, everyone!

I am looking for a substitute for my cranberry sauce to serve with a duck. I've run out of my cranberry jam and there is no way i can get more atm.  I've tried one of the varieties of orange sauce and didnt like it :-/

all the suggestions are highly appreciated  thank you!


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 22, 2011)

Substitute another fruit preserve for the cranberry.  Cherry, blueberry, apricot, etc.


----------



## justplainbill (Jul 22, 2011)

Cherry or tart orange.


----------



## Snip 13 (Jul 22, 2011)

Youngberry, mixed berry or apricot work well. Just thin the jam out with a touch of hot water if it's too thick.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Jul 22, 2011)

Orange sauce is traditional with duck, i.e. Duck a l'Orange. You can Google thousands of orange sauce version for duck, but they all are basically orange juice, chicken stock, orange marmalade and corn starch to thicken.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 22, 2011)

If you are roasting an entire duck, you could do the Scandinavian thing and stuff it with prunes and tart apples...don't prick the skin, and roast about 45 minutes/# at 325. Remove excess fat from roasting pan. Make a gravy with the drippings and giblets...if you can't get cranberries, I imagine you can't get lingonberry sauce/jelly either...


----------



## merstar (Jul 22, 2011)

Blackberry, cherry, or orange sauce.


----------



## Bigjim68 (Jul 22, 2011)

One of the classic Chinese sauces for duck is plum sauce.  I have a plum chipotle that I like.


----------



## buckytom (Jul 22, 2011)

well, then why do the chinese have duck sauce? 

i had duck with a pomegranate chipotle sauce recently that was very good.

my sister loves saucy susan (an apricot sauce) with red pepper flakes added. sort of a thai style sweet chili sauce.


----------



## 4meandthem (Jul 22, 2011)

Blackberry jam and Cabernet reduction that includes the pan drippings. I use it with lamb tenderloin but it would kill with duck too.


----------



## TATTRAT (Jul 23, 2011)

Jack Daniels reduction, green pepper corns and finish with butter and brown sugar.


----------



## Claire (Jul 23, 2011)

I'd buy some marsala, sweet vermouth, sherry ... something similar, a fortified dark wine.  Sautee sliced mushrooms and finely chopped onions or, better yet, a couple of shallots in some of the duck fat, then pour the rest of the fat out and add the less fatty drippings to the pan.  Deglaze with the wine.  

I really am not fond of the sweet fruity sauces, but you could use a cherry jam instead of the cranberrry, then maybe a squeeze of lemon if it isn't as tart as you're used to with the cranberry.


----------



## buckytom (Jul 23, 2011)

claire, you have a very observant palate. that sounds good with duck.


----------



## Claire (Jul 23, 2011)

Why, thank you.  I don't know why, but the predominance of fruit in game, duck, and pork recipes has never been my favorite.  But, to be fair, all of those were much stronger in flavor than they are now.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 23, 2011)

Claire said:


> I'd buy some marsala, sweet vermouth, sherry ... something similar, a fortified dark wine.  Sautee sliced mushrooms and finely chopped onions or, better yet, a couple of shallots in some of the duck fat, then pour the rest of the fat out and add the less fatty drippings to the pan.  Deglaze with the wine.
> 
> I really am not fond of the sweet fruity sauces, but you could use a cherry jam instead of the cranberrry, then maybe a squeeze of lemon if it isn't as tart as you're used to with the cranberry.




I also am  not fond of fruity sauces on duck.  This sounds really good.  Thanks for posting.


----------



## brred (Jul 23, 2011)

Thank you for the advices  Cherries and pomegranates sound thrilling. getting both on Monday!

ThanksThanksThanks


----------



## brred (Jul 23, 2011)

And, mushroom/shallots sauce i could do right now  Got all the ingredients. I myself, used cranberries because they are sour and contrasted with sweet apples that I used to serve with duck. I was already thinking of changing apples for some baked parsley/celery/carrots, while serving with sweet substitute sauce.  

Ill try champignon/shallots. Thank you, Claire.


----------



## Snip 13 (Jul 23, 2011)

I like making a fresh black plum sauce spiced with cloves, cinnamon and pimento to go with duck. I just cut thin slices of plum and add a little dash of orange juice or sherry. Add the spices whole and simmer for a few mins. Remove the spices and serve spooned over medium cooked duck breast with crisp skin.


----------



## letscook (Jul 23, 2011)

Here is one that I have made several times

3/4 cup brown sugar
1/4 cup triple sec
1/4 slow gin
bring to a boil and then let set and it will thicken
serve along with duck


----------



## recipedirect (Jul 23, 2011)

The last time I prepared duck I made a balsamic reduction. It was really good.


----------



## Ehoort (Jan 29, 2012)

Blueberry w hot pepper is quite wonderful.


----------



## Claire (Jan 30, 2012)

For a take on the classic l'orange, I used to take a tablespoon of OJ concentrate.  Defat the drippings as much as possible, then deglaze the pan with dry sherry or vermouth, maybe some chicken stock if the fortified wines are too strong or the concentrate too sweet.  Add the spoon of orange juice concentrate and a grinding of nutmeg.  Hmmm ... haven't made that in decades!  Sounds good, but my kitchen has no exhaust fan, so I only do duck outside over coals in the summer!


----------



## taxlady (Jan 30, 2012)

Claire said:


> For a take on the classic l'orange, I used to take a tablespoon of OJ concentrate.  Defat the drippings as much as possible, then deglaze the pan with dry sherry or vermouth, maybe some chicken stock if the fortified wines are too strong or the concentrate too sweet.  Add the spoon of orange juice concentrate and a grinding of nutmeg.  Hmmm ... haven't made that in decades!  Sounds good, but my kitchen has no exhaust fan, so I only do duck outside over coals in the summer!



Why do you feel you need an exhaust fan to cook duck indoors?


----------



## salt and pepper (Jan 30, 2012)

I like t dress duck with Yakatori Asian sauce for a change in flavor. If you like fruit sauce , try something like mango or papayas.


----------



## Claire (Jan 30, 2012)

taxlady said:


> Why do you feel you need an exhaust fan to cook duck indoors?



Because every time I've made any type of domesticated duck, it has smoked incredibly.  And, believe me, I've done it often enough.  In the winter, opening the windows and sticking a fan facing out in it isn't really practical at below freezing temperatures.  All that fat.  

I have done wild duck and other birds (we have a Wild Wings place near here) without having a problem with the smoke, but then they are way lean (as a matter of fact, I've had to lard them).  But the grocery store ducks just fill my kitchen with smoke.  So out on the grill.

My favorite duck story?  Once I was camping out at Christmas, and put a duck on the Weber for dinner.  We were out tending it, on the edge of a lake.  At least a half-dozen mallards came and watched us cooking.  It was funny in a creepy way, having these ducks watching us roasting a duck.  Ooooh-ooooo!


----------



## FrankZ (Jan 30, 2012)

While I run the exhaust fan (which isn't all that wonderful to begin with) when I use the oven I have forgotten to turn it on and not had a problem with duck smoking us out... 

The CI griddle on the other hand...


----------



## taxlady (Jan 30, 2012)

Thanks Claire. I was just curious. I didn't have that problem with goose.


----------

